# Where to buy veneer in Ottawa....or Ontario.....



## i81b4u81 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty muvh what the subject line says, looking for a spot local as possible to purchase quilted maple veneer for a guitar body


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Lee Valley sells sheets of very nice veneers. You have to but them in backs off the website, but IIRC you can buy one sheet at a time if you go in to the store near Ikea.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you could always try this...
http://fine-woods.com/index.html

they are in BC though


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I know Adams and Kennedy (The Wood Source) in Manotick carry veneer, but I'm not sure if they have anything figured.
http://www.wood-source.com/


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike Potvin said:


> I know Adams and Kennedy (The Wood Source) in Manotick carry veneer, but I'm not sure if they have anything figured.
> http://www.wood-source.com/


+1 

I bought veneer there a couple of times. 

I have some flame maple veneer if you're interested. Maybe some quilt too. I'd have to check.


----------



## i81b4u81 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for the help folks...sent you a pm Lydian...


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

you could try KJP on Bentley, they have wide figured boards that can be resawn, nice stuff. I have some Rosewood veneers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A & M Woods in Cambridge.

They appear to be having a veneer sale of some sort:
http://www.amwoodinc.com/

I have bought from them in the past...nice folks.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I had my first trip to KJP about a month ago. Awesome place and really nice people. I got some birdseye maple and I did notice that they have some book matched pieces. Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

greco said:


> A & M Woods in Cambridge. I have bought from them in the past...nice folks.


I second that. Had a slew of 12-strings come in over the past few months, and I required some extra wide bridge blanks to replace a few bridges. The folks at A&M were very accommodating. They even let me pick out my own piece of rosewood to cut the blanks from. And they didn't even charge me extra for them. Only $5 for a normal blank. And $5 for the wide ones they specially made up for me. I was more than impressed.


----------

